
Millennials may be history’s most competent parents - smustin
https://medium.com/winnie/millennials-may-be-historys-most-competent-parents-here-s-why-94a6cb2cf4bd
======
firefoxd
I understand that this article is self promoting, but they could have at least
said why this generation is competent.

All I read was that there is a group of people that SAYS they care about
parenting. This is exactly how social media works, we all say a bunch of
things. The smartest curate their content by saying only the things that will
generate the most engagement.

Aside, labelling/branding in the US is so powerful that now my generation
called the millennial is turned into a sort of minority protected group that
is fighting for it's right to express itself...

------
bhhaskin
I don't see how social media makes you a better parent. This marketing article
is exactly whats wrong with millennial marketing. It reminds me of this video
[http://thecuriousbrain.com/?p=85922](http://thecuriousbrain.com/?p=85922)

OP also works for Winnie. Not that it's a bad thing or anything, but it is
nice to know a marketing peace that is being actively promoted.

------
jaclaz
I would say that parents (and their competence) are judged/rated by their sons
and daughters, and by the society that will come, if you prefer, by results.

It is now - maybe - just about time to be able to judge/rate the parents of
the millennials, will have to wait some twenty years or so to see if all the
good things now attributed to millennials will produce "better" sons (and
consequently society).

------
thomasjudge
I don't participate in any "assault" on the millennial mentality (although I
think almost every media analysis of a "generation" seems to start with the
observation that they are very self-absorbed); however this article seems
somewhat nauseatingly self-congratulatory

------
Apocryphon
This article's metrics are all sentiment and intention, which can be
admirable, but say little about outcomes. Helicopter parenting is born out of
intentions, after all.

------
kapauldo
Social neediness and dads acting like co-moms does make them "the most
competent parents" but if you publish it on the web it must be true.

------
pitaj
I think there has been a trend of recent parents being less violent towards
their children. Using less spanking and other forms of punishment.

